# High Fantasy Recommendations?



## teacup (Nov 22, 2015)

Most things I've read lately have been low fantasy, which I love, but I feel the need for some high fantasy now. I've realised I've not actually read a lot of high fantasy (I think that's the right term.) 

Anybody got recommendations of the good ones?


I'm looking for a lot of magic and stuff like elves, orcs, and monsters or whatever.
My friend described one to me which sounded like what I wanted as "I liked it but to be honest it's pretty generic, just a typical fantasy." I guess what I'm looking for might be what people would call generic/typical fantasy. Since I've hardly read any of this sort, it actually won't be generic or typical to me I guess 
The amazon reviews made me wary of this one, though, since most were 2 stars followed by 1 and 3 stars.(Orcs series by Stan Nicholls.) 

The closest I've read to what I'm looking for is the Eragon series, but though I enjoyed it when I was younger, I don't think it's too good. (Not looking for dragon focused stuff btw, but I'm not opposed to dragons - it's just not what I'm searching for.)

I love militaristic stuff, too, (like the stuff in Full Metal Alchemist and The First Law series) so bonus points if it's got this, too.

I don't really want mary sue type characters. Preferably 3rd person pov. Good writing, characters, world, and plot. Preferably a shorter series for this but that's not important.

I guess just what people call generic/typical fantasy but good?


----------



## Deleted member 4265 (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't read a lot of high fantasy but I'm really enjoying the Elven Ways series by Jenna Rhodes.

I won't lie, these books aren't perfect. A lot of people feel the characterization could be better, and that the beginning of the first book goes on too long, but I didn't think so. I'd recommend the first book, The Four Forges, if you're looking for something that's just kind of fun.As It's honestly pretty typical high fantasy with just enough new things in it that it felt original to me.


----------



## skip.knox (Nov 22, 2015)

Before we start making lists, two things.
1. What have you already read in this genre?
2. What "top ten" lists have you already consulted in this genre?

Well dang. Looks like I made a list anyway!


----------



## Russ (Nov 24, 2015)

Are you looking for current or willing to go back a ways?


----------



## teacup (Dec 1, 2015)

> Are you looking for current or willing to go back a ways?


I'm not sure, really. I've not read much at all that wasn't very current, but of what I have read, I've much preferred the writing of the later stuff. 
If you have any recommendations, current or further back, though I'd probably prefer the current ones please include both (unless you would have to go searching for the older stuff - no need to bother yourself with searching, just would like recommendations if you have any   )




> What have you already read in this genre?


The Inheritance Cycle (Eragon) is all I can think of which fits what I'm looking for. I've read more fantasy, but the vast majority is low fantasy and not what I'm looking for here.



> What "top ten" lists have you already consulted in this genre?



I can't remember which ones, but a few, and there's some I'm interested in from those lists. I'm just wondering if anyone here has read something fitting what I'm looking for and if they recommend it. I don't really want people searching for things matching what I want, I'd do that myself. I'm just seeing if anyone has already read some which fit what I want.


----------



## Axaran (Dec 20, 2015)

Have you read the Sword of Truth series by Goodkind, the Shannara series by Terry Brooks may also be what you are looking for. Also a lot of older fantasy books are high fantasy, a lot of fantasy books published in the 90's and 80's are good. I enjoyed Kate Elliott's Crown of Stars series.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 21, 2015)

Dragondoom, by McKierna 
Tigana or the Fionavar Tapestry, by Guy Gavriel Kay
Banewreaker, by Jacqueline Carey

Not exactly high fantasy but if you haven't read CS Friedman's Coldfire Trilogy, you should.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Dec 27, 2015)

The Way of Kings
The Wheel of Time
Mistborn
LOTR

Are some highish fantasy novels.


----------

